# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  1963 Pasquale Pecoraro Roman Embergher-Style Bowlback Mandolin

## Tim Logan

I am continually trying to educate myself about bowlbacks. Any observations about this instrument and price would be most appreciated. Thank you in advance.

https://reverb.com/uk/item/15073603-...lback-mandolin

----------


## brunello97

Tim, I'll let the Embergherians here speak to the Pecoraro.  The Reverb site has some good photos which I'll add here for posteriority.

I am a sucker for a rosewood fluted bowl, however.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Jim Garber

According to Ralf Leenen and Barry Pratt's book: Pecoraro was in the line of Embergher's builders. Luigi built and ran the shop until around 1938 and handed the brand to Domenico Cerrone as his successor. I have played a few of those mandolins made in the 1940s and they are absolutely exquisite instruments, probably the best of the Embergher soloist mandolins, the 5bis. Cerrone's son took over the shop around 1954 and Pasquale Pecoraro was still working there. In 1962 they closed the shop but Pecoraro continued to build this style of mandolin under his own name until about 1986.




> I am a sucker for a rosewood fluted bowl, however.


I think you are aware, Mick, that the Pecoraro has a maple bowl, right?

As far as price goes, I would guess that it sat in Indiana for a few years at that price or that the seller sold it for somewhat less. Still this would be desirable for those people who wanted an Embergher. At one point these ultra-desirable ones would sell for a close to 5 figures but the market would be more in Europe.

----------

brunello97, 

DavidKOS, 

Tim Logan

----------


## brunello97

I think you are aware, Mick, that the Pecoraro has a maple bowl, right?


You are giving my eyesight too much credit, Jim.  This is my second bois de rose false positive in a couple weeks.  

I _have_ glasses, honestly.

Mick

----------


## Tim Logan

Thanks guys. Jim - what did I miss - Indiana??

----------


## Jim Garber

> Thanks guys. Jim - what did I miss - Indiana??


The Reverb dealer is Boutiki Rock Shop in Highland, IN. They mostly deal in electric guitars and the like. Strange that a Pecoraro mandolin would show up there. Probably a consignment.

Tim, you need one of these:

----------


## Tim Logan

LOL - ok Jim, what is it???? (and I bet you have one!0)

----------


## Jim Garber

Embergher Cetra-Madami oddball. Madami was a teacher who convinced Embergher to make these. I have never seen one in person and am not enamored by the aesthetic even though I do love oddness and I would want to adopt one since they are so ugly. So, no, I do not own one.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

For a bit more into depth reading about Prof. Aldebrando Madami, you can visit my Embergher website,

It is the most complete source about this subject - Here is the link:

http://embergher.com/miscellaneous-t...d-the-guitars/

----------

brunello97, 

Eugene, 

Tim Logan

----------


## Eugene

[Warning: strictly opinion and expressed in a deliberate effort to be at least somewhat humorous] Embergher's rather cubist approach to lyre-/cetra-style instruments was . . . visually unfortunate: Braque off the canvas.

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

> [Warning: strictly opinion and expressed in a deliberate effort to be at least somewhat humorous] Embergher's rather cubist approach to lyre-/cetra-style instruments was . . . visually unfortunate: Braque off the canvas.


This may be heretical or may be an _emperor's new clothes meme_.....but I find LE's design aesthetics much better at play on the _bowl side_  of the mandolins compared to the top.

That's not meant to be faint praise.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

What is wrong with the tops on his bowl backs? The arching and bracing is what contributes to the tone. And it is voiced to the different purposes, solo vs. ensemble/orchestra.

----------


## brunello97

> What is wrong with the tops on his bowl backs? The arching and bracing is what contributes to the tone. And it is voiced to the different purposes, solo vs. ensemble/orchestra.


Nothing.  With a capital N.

My post was only referring to "design aesthetics".   I suppose I could have said "front" but that sounded strange when I was typing the message.  Probably would have been clearer.

I've never been of fan of the way Embergher's mandolins _looked_, though i appreciate more the simpler models with the slotted headstock and without the silly / awkward accoutrements.

_In the eye of the beholder_.   I realize I am speaking heresy.

Mick

----------


## Eugene

Wow.  I'm not sure I can still call you a friend.  [Teasing, of course.]  The visual aesthetics of Embergher's profiles, the grace of line, may be what I find most appealing about his (and descendants') work.

----------


## brunello97

> ......the visual aesthetics of Embergher's profiles, *the grace of line,* may be what I find most appealing about his (and descendants') work.


That's what I appreciate about them, too, amigo.  

Perhaps why I prefer the simpler models, without the Orson Welles WOTW headstock for instance. Or the clumsily drawn dragon or trompe l'oeil scratchplates. 
Nothing graceful there to my eye.

The body profiles?  Like the Lancia Aurelia that Vittorio Gassman drove in _Il Sorpasso_.

Mick

----------

Eugene

----------


## Jim Garber

I understand it is a matter of taste but to me the 5bis or 5 (bis-less) of the right era appeals with some understated class. I like the gooseneck and the trompe l'oeil scratchplate. Very few Emberghers have that cartoony dragonthe only ones pictured in Ralf and Barry's book re the artistic modelswhich does not appeal to me. Frankly I love everything about my 1904 style 3, especially LE's internal signature:

----------

Bruce Clausen, 

brunello97, 

Tim Logan, 

vic-victor

----------


## Eugene

I even like the rather stylized, Renaissance-inspired dragons.

----------


## brunello97

> I even like the rather stylized, Renaissance-inspired dragons.


I wonder which one would win a fight: a War of the Worlds headstock ray or a Renaissance dragon?

Mick

----------


## Eugene

Ha!

----------


## margora

Embergher is not my cup of tea, but I had a chance to borrow a Pecoraro for a workshop in London a few years ago, and it was a very fine (and easy to play) instrument.  I note that Tony Williamson has a Pecoraro for sale on his website (NFI).

----------


## vic-victor

I nearly bought that Pecoraro (boutiki) a year ago. FYI the owner was fairly negotiable on price. But had to spend funds on something else in the end.  It looks like a fine Embergher-like instrument. Pecoraro often departed from classical Embergher look and made many fine instrument in his own style, while this one is a true 5 bis in every way.

----------


## Tim Logan

> I nearly bought that Pecoraro (boutiki) a year ago. FYI the owner was fairly negotiable on price. But had to spend funds on something else in the end.  It looks like a fine Embergher-like instrument. Pecoraro often departed from classical Embergher look and made many fine instrument in his own style, while this one a true 5 bis in every way.


Good to know - thank you!

----------


## Joe Bartl

Tony Williamson's Pecoraro should land on my doorstep sometime Wednesday.  Yes, I'm psyched! (and maybe a little psycho ... )

----------


## Eugene

> Tony Williamson's Pecoraro should land on my doorstep sometime Wednesday.  Yes, I'm psyched! (and maybe a little psycho ... )


Groovy.  Keen for your assessment, Joe.

----------


## Tim Logan

> Tony Williamson's Pecoraro should land on my doorstep sometime Wednesday.  Yes, I'm psyched! (and maybe a little psycho ... )


Oh, way too awesome!!!!!!!

----------

